# line clearing air for dewalt scrollsaw



## macadoo (Feb 16, 2014)

my scrollsaw has only a small amount of air coming out the line for clearing the cut line, not enough to even clear the table.
does anybody know how to get more air?
thanks


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have two suggestions:
1. Replace the bellows which supplies the air, or
2. Replace the bellows with an aquarium air pump.
Hope this helps
Don R


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a quick connect to my compressor feeding a small clear plastic line and nozzle that is aimed for effect.
If I need more air, I just turn up the regulator.
Bill


----------

